# Chicago Area Show March 21st, 2010



## mikedore

Time to think SPRING


MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW
SUNDAY March 21st, 2010
LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN ST
HIGHLAND IN

LOCATED 1 ½ MILES SOUTH OF THE JUNCTION OF 1-80/94 AND US41 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD
WATCH FOR THE SIGNS
OPEN AT 10 AM TIL 3PM
ADULTS $5.00 CHILDREN UNDER 16 FREE
100 TABLES OF HO, 1/32ND, AND 1/24TH
SCALE SLOT CARS AND ACCESSORIES

FLOOR RIGHT WILL BE AVAILABLE AT 8AM

PREVIOUS SHOWS HAVE HAD DEALERS FROM ACROSS THE US, ENGLAND, FRANCE, GERMANY AND THE FAR EAST

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR TABLE RESERVATION
CONTACT Mike Dore PO Box 52 Freeport IL 61032 or [email protected]
OR CALL 815-233-6541 
The Inn of Hammond has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show The rate is $73.00 plus tax, and includes a continental breakfast and an indoor swimming pool. The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall. The hotel address and phone number is: 7813 Indianapolis Blvd Hammond, IN 46324 phone - 219.845.4678 Be sure to use the code “SLOT” to get this rate
Each table is a standard 6/3 banquet table. 
All mail reservations will be confirmed 11 days prior to the show. 
Dealer setup is 8:00AM.
Name ___________________________________________________ 3/10 Pay-pal accepted
Address____________________________________________________ 
City _____________________________________St___ Zip __________________ 
NUMBER OF TABLES ___ @ $30.00 = ___________ ($35.00 after 3/10/10)
HELPER(S) _____ @ $10.00 = ___________ Total ___________ 
HELPERS NAME(S)


----------



## mikedore

table reservations now being accepted


----------



## shocker36

Are you going to be posting a list of whos going to be there?
Thanks


----------



## mikedore

The list will be about a week before the show
So far 
ALEX	GEIGER 
CARL	GUARDIA 
KIRK	JOHNSON JR 
BOB	LUSCH 
NORM	MARCINIAK 
RICH	OLREE 
JIM	MICETIC 
TONY	TOCCO 
JEFFERY	CLEMENCE


----------



## ajd350

Ahem........


----------



## roddster

Gee Al, you're just everywhere......


----------



## bearsox

*I can tell you that i will be there this time out selling as will Brownie , Honda , and Slotpro or so i'm told. Just gotta get organized and get money in yet !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## honda27

*show*

hey mike i will sending in my money in the next week or 2 so i hope to get a better table number so add me to the list whos coming ty darrell swisher


----------



## MrGilbwrench

How does one get a hold of CARL GUARDIA & NORM MARCINIAK. I'm an old friend of Tom N.


----------



## bearsox

MrGilbwrench said:


> How does one get a hold of CARL GUARDIA & NORM MARCINIAK. I'm an old friend of Tom N.


*Cmon down for the show ! See the guys and sell your bodies and whatever other stuff you got available to REDISTRIBUTE LOL ! Loads to see and get as well as a fun atmosphere for slotters.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## slotcarman12078

And you get to see Honda!!! :tongue:


----------



## mikedore

MrGilbwrench said:


> How does one get a hold of CARL GUARDIA & NORM MARCINIAK. I'm an old friend of Tom N.


If you send me your address (E-mail or Snail-mail), I will forward it to the above


----------



## shocker36

Carl lives about 10min from my house. Is Road Race Replica going to be there?


----------



## mikedore

shocker36 said:


> Carl lives about 10min from my house. Is Road Race Replica going to be there?



Sofar NO


----------



## Im Paul

This is the best show in the u.s.The east coast dont have nothing on the midwest,Remember that! So those of you that have never been to the midwest show,you need to make it.


----------



## wheelszk

mikedore said:


> The list will be about a week before the show
> So far
> ALEX	GEIGER
> CARL	GUARDIA
> KIRK	JOHNSON JR
> BOB	LUSCH
> NORM	MARCINIAK
> RICH	OLREE
> JIM	MICETIC
> TONY	TOCCO
> JEFFERY	CLEMENCE


So who are these people, not one name rings a bell.
Not trying to be funny, I just would like to know.


----------



## tomhocars

Thats the idea Bill.You have to go and meet them.I know most of them and they are good guys.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Im Paul

Yeah,Tom is correct.Most of the names on the list are people that have been long time slot car racers and collectors for many many years!

Good guys indeed.


No fly by nights.


----------



## tomhocars

OK thanks Paul.But I have to correct you.Midwest show is very good.The Super Bowl Show is definitly the best.You have to come.Lots of cars,lots of money


----------



## mikedore

Tom

Paul is right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hi Race The Midwest Slot Show Is Getting Closer Its Only 47 More Day R U All Ready I Am Hope To See U All There I Will Have A Table Be Sure U Stop And Say Hey Zoom We Go


----------



## tomhocars

mikedore said:


> Tom
> 
> Paul is right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's just looking for a free table.Tom


----------



## shocker36

Do any of you Hobbytalk members want to met at the show and put some faces with the names?


----------



## 41-willys

sure, I'll be there when the doors open.:wave:


----------



## shocker36

I was there first thing in the morning too at the last one with my daughter


----------



## T-jetjim

I am flying in from Florida in order to attend my very first show.

The TM is coming to the show as well. Hope she is not bored to death.

Jim


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*

Hello Race Fans Its Only 34 More Days Til Show R U Ready Its Getting Close Only 34 More Days Hope To See All Hobbie Talkers There Zoom We Go


----------



## motorcitytoyz

My tables are just inside the door as you pay to get into the show...straight ahead...6 tables....Carrera, AW, JL, Dash, Xtras and a few older slot cars from collections that I have been buying this past winter.

All Hobby Talk Members that print this out will be given 10% discount on their purchases.

See you there!

Regards,
Jeff Clemence


----------



## bearsox

*This should be a good and fun show ! For those on a budget i will have atleast 100 cars for $20.00 and UNDER . For racers on hand i will have a wide assortment of parts for loads of different cars from BRST , WIZZARD , ON TRACK , PROTECH , HOBBYPROS , AJ'S , Road Rage , TYCO , TOMY , Dr.OOGAN , NOS AURORA and alot more . Heck i even dug out some Old Ed Biachi slide guides LOL ! Point is i doubled my space this time out and dropped alot of prices as i'm cleaning out all the old boxes and bins now that i'm out of business ! Hope to see ya there 


Bear :wave: *


----------



## slotcasimation

*Chicago Area Show March 21, 2010*

I will be there!!!!! I have two tables at the end of row two on the left handside as you wail in. I will have at lest 10 trays full of $10.00 cars, TJets, AFX, Tomy, Tyco and much more. See you all in March. Kirk


----------



## Im Paul

Darrell,do you know the date for the November show?

Thanks


----------



## mikedore

*Novenber*

Paul

The November show is the 21st


----------



## Brian 1811

Only 32 days away till the show and maybe spring too.


----------



## 41-willys

slotcasimation said:


> I will be there!!!!! I have two tables at the end of row two on the left handside as you wail in. I will have at lest 10 trays full of $10.00 cars, TJets, AFX, Tomy, Tyco and much more. See you all in March. Kirk


I'll have to check it out, that is right in my price range.


----------



## 41-willys

Brian 1811 said:


> Only 32 days away till the show and maybe spring too.


I can't wait for the both of them.:wave:


----------



## Im Paul

mikedore said:


> Paul
> 
> The November show is the 21st


Mike,

I needed the November date for promotion.Thank you.

Also,do you remember the date of the very first chicago slot show?I'm interested in knowing the history of the chicago show.

Thank you so much.

Paul


----------



## mikedore

See me at the show


----------



## Im Paul

Mike,

I definitely will.Also,if you have doubles of any flyer's of past shows,promotional items or ?? I would love to check out some of that stuff.

Thanks Mike.

Paul


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hi Race Fans Its Only 24 More Days Tl The Slotcar Show Hope To See All U Hobbie Talkers There And I Will Have A Table So Please Stop By And Say Hello Oh 1 More Thing Its Show Time Folks


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wish I could go. Any chance yall puttin on a show down here in Dallas?


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Its Only 19 More Days Til Slotcar Show Its Coming Fast R U All Ready Its Show Time Folks


----------



## speedbuggy

I don't think i'l make it it i have eye surgery on the 17rg got a catoract but don't need sypothy but might try to show up if not i'l try in nov . have fun all


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hope the eye surgery goes well for you Speedbuggy. 

I don't know if I'm going this spring either. I want to but I have a train show the day before I'm working at. Usually great deals on on locomotives and I've been wanting an Alco R-S2 or R-S3 or an Alco FA. 

I'm going to try and make, but as of now it's doubtful.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Only 15 More Days Til Show Hope To See You Slot Tards There And Its Show Time Folks Zoom Zoom


----------



## Marty

I paid for a table, I plan on being there!!

Marty


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Its Only 10 More Days Til The Slotcar Show Its Allmost Here Guys Hope To See Most Of U All There Well Its Show Time Folks


----------



## tomhocars

Honda ,Well I checked out ok.Doc said The show is no problem.The trouble is spending so much time wih Bob Beers .Small price to pay.We will see you there.Mike get the gas fund ready.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Im Paul

Tom,

Glad to know you and Bob are making it out here to the highland show.Thats great news.I have a few things for you.
You guys have a very safe trip out.


Darrel,


7 more days till the show! I totally cant wait!


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Only 7 More Days Til The Show R U All Ready I Am Its Show Time Folks See U All There
And Good News Tom And Bob Beers Will Be There This Time


----------



## blubyu

See you all there & save me some stuff.


----------



## Marty

honda27 said:


> And Good News Tom And Bob Beers Will Be There This Time


When did they get married?

Marty


----------



## 22tall

The Toyota dealership assures me I will not crash so I will make it up to this one. I will also bring my camere and play Hobby Talk reporter. Stop me and I will take a pic. I am easy to spot. I am 6'6" and 175 pounds. Will be waering a bright green windbraker and a yellow Ford GT hat.


----------



## Im Paul

22tall is this your first highland show or have you been to the show before?


----------



## tomhocars

Well ,I knew it was to good to be true.Bob in formed me last night he wont be able to make the show.Driving 14 hours by myself is just a little to far. We both wish we were going,we really have a good time .Sorry .I have alot of new Corvete ,NURORA and Dash VW's bodies for sale.Tom


----------



## 22tall

Im Paul said:


> 22tall is this your first highland show or have you been to the show before?


I was at the first Highland show but haven't made one since. I grew up about 3 miles from there.


----------



## Marty

tomhocars said:


> Well ,I knew it was to good to be true.Bob in formed me last night he wont be able to make the show.Driving 14 hours by myself is just a little to far. We both wish we were going,we really have a good time .Sorry .I have alot of new Corvete ,NURORA and Dash VW's bodies for sale.Tom


Sorry to hear that. Take care.

Marty


----------



## brownie374

tomhocars said:


> Well ,I knew it was to good to be true.Bob in formed me last night he wont be able to make the show.Driving 14 hours by myself is just a little to far. We both wish we were going,we really have a good time .Sorry .I have alot of new Corvete ,NURORA and Dash VW's bodies for sale.Tom


Man this sux no Bob $ Tom and no Johnnie!!


----------



## Im Paul

yeah brownie,tell me about it.i'm so bummed out that tom and bob are not coming to the show.


----------



## A/FX Nut

brownie374 said:


> Man this sux no Bob $ Tom and no Johnnie!!



Do you mean Slot Car Johnnie, why?

Randy.


----------



## 41-willys

Shoot, I was looking forward to talking with Tom and Bob. I thought SCJ was going to be there.


----------



## 41-willys

22tall said:


> The Toyota dealership assures me I will not crash so I will make it up to this one. I will also bring my camere and play Hobby Talk reporter. Stop me and I will take a pic. I am easy to spot. I am 6'6" and 175 pounds. Will be waering a bright green windbraker and a yellow Ford GT hat.


I'll have to watch for you:wave:


----------



## brownie374

A/FX Nut said:


> Do you mean Slot Car Johnnie, why?
> 
> Randy.


Yep slot car Johnnie,dont know why


----------



## A/FX Nut

brownie374 said:


> Yep slot car Johnnie,dont know why



Well I'll be. I know Jeff from MotorCityToyz will be at the Cavalcade of Wheels/Autofest until Saturday night. Then he will heading to the Slot Show.

That's the last I heard from him on it.

I'm going to try and make the show. I need some parts.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well, it looks like I'm going to the show. I'm looking to buy a Dino Ferrari Thunderjet. Lets hope the weather holds here.

Randy.


----------



## Tycoarm

I'll be there, can't pass up the chance to pick up more cars.


----------



## Im Paul

For those that are attending the midwest show...will you guys be up for some trading or be willing to sell a few cars out of your collection that i may need for mine?

I'm looking for tyco cars

MINT 79 corvette nightglow blue #2,pikes peak 79 corvette,Hill buster,x2 wall racer,gotcha and catch me funny cars,yellow camaro funny car with reflective tape,ANY carded curve huggers on the solid black card with the curve huggers in yellow script from 1976 and other 1970s carded tyco cars.

set decal/sticker sheets,440 hop up kit mib,440 yellow/white mest trucker hat.

tyco r&d prototype and or test shot bodies..

Please let me know.


thanks


----------



## SCJ

brownie374 said:


> Yep slot car Johnnie,dont know why


$&#!)* it!

It's not by choice, we've been at every Midwest slot show (and at EVERY location) with but one exception.....I guess missing this one will make it two!

LMK if there is somehting you need/want....I'll do free shipping and a free gift for HTBB members for the next week....but you have to LMK when ordering that your an HTBB member.

Sorry guys.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## T-jetjim

*Tycos for IM Paul*

Paul - I have some Tyco Vettes. They are not MINT but in pretty good shape.

These three are glow in the dark. the left #5 is missing both side view mirrors but body is pretty clean. The middle car #5 is missing one side view, otherwise good. The #3 is pretty good shape.










These three all in good shape. The right one has some smooge on it that can probably be taken off pretty easily.










Don't know if you wanted any of the 84-85 vettes but here is a couple. THe chrome has some small chips.










Let me know if I should bring any of them. I am leaving for Chicago at 12:15 EST today.

Jim


----------



## kingswood454

Hi everybody, first post here. Anybody looking for a Tyco 440 Wrangler #2 Regal? I've owned it since new, about '81 or so and would trade for afx car(s). No marks on the body but needs rear tire if you want run it. Don't know if I'll be able to get pics up here but I will be at the show. Thanks


----------



## Im Paul

T-jetjim said:


> Paul - I have some Tyco Vettes. They are not MINT but in pretty good shape.
> 
> These three are glow in the dark. the left #5 is missing both side view mirrors but body is pretty clean. The middle car #5 is missing one side view, otherwise good. The #3 is pretty good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These three all in good shape. The right one has some smooge on it that can probably be taken off pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if you wanted any of the 84-85 vettes but here is a couple. THe chrome has some small chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if I should bring any of them. I am leaving for Chicago at 12:15 EST today.
> 
> Jim


Jim

Thank you for responding to my want list.I have the glow vettes,though,I would have been interested in the white/yellow/blue x2 # 2 vette but i picked one up recently,the white red x2 would be an interesting add but it looks kinda yellowed.I will check out what you bring to the show.You might have something i want that is not on the list.

Thanks again.


----------



## fastlap

I'll be there. easy to spot....I'm the handsome one.:freak:

:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans The Slotcar Show Is Here It Is T Minus 23 Hrs And Counting The Show Is Here I Have To Say Its Show Time Folks Hope To See All U Slot Heads There Zoom We Go


----------



## bearsox

*Chicago Area Show March 21st,*



honda27 said:


> Well Race Fans The Slotcar Show Is Here It Is T Minus 23 Hrs And Counting The Show Is Here I Have To Say Its Show Time Folks Hope To See All U Slot Heads There Zoom We Go


*Hey Honda what's that address again ? 

Bear:wave:*


----------



## mikedore

*Tom and Bob*

Tom and Bob will not be at the show, BUT Tom's bodies will be.
Lois and I will have his bodies


----------



## 41-willys

mikedore said:


> Tom and Bob will not be at the show, BUT Tom's bodies will be.
> Lois and I will have his bodies


Do you have any green stripe Vettes?


----------



## ajd350

Sounds kind of creepy, Mike


----------



## mikedore

Have not looked in the box as yet


----------



## tomhocars

mikedore said:


> Tom and Bob will not be at the show, BUT Tom's bodies will be.
> Lois and I will have his bodies


The AFX Vettes will be there.There are 5 orange and black left.1ST release is limited to about 10 - 15 left.The new Dash VW's will be ther also.I have to give a special THANK YOU to Mike and Lois for taking on this task.They offered to do this for me.This is what makes this hobby so great.Bob and I see them and most of you others once or twice a year but still consider you good friends..So if anyone wants to come east you can stay at Bob's house.i'LL CALL AND LET HIM KNOW.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## Im Paul

Yeah Tom is right,Mike and Lois are great people.I'm so grateful for both of them continuing to put on a great show.

Tom,

i wish you were coming to the show.Your roughrider will be shipped out 1st thing monday moring.Hope all is well.

Mike,

Please save me a orange vette.I will be there super early.I'm getting my stuff together for the show as i type this 

thanks
Paul


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hey Mike This Ones 4 U Only 10 Hrs 40 Mins Til Show Its Show Time Folks Its Here Its Sunday March 21 2010 See U All There


----------



## Im Paul

4 hours and 6 minutes till table set up.


----------



## mikedore

3 hours til setup


----------



## ajd350

Don't you guys sleep?


----------



## 41-willys

I'm ready to go. :wave:


----------



## shocker36

Just got back from the show good times where had. Thanks for putting on the show Mike. Dennis thanks for all the parts.


----------



## blubyu

Yes Dennis thanks for the good deals!


----------



## 41-willys

Had a great Time, I found everything I was looking for and then some. I was glad I had the wife with me to control my spending.


----------



## Brian 1811

Great show as always


----------



## honda27

*show*

It Was A Good Show Again And Im Going To Start Again Its Only 240 Days Til Next Show Haha Zoom We Go


----------



## bearsox

*Terrific day at the show ! I had a blast getting to meet a whole host of folks and got to put a face to some more HT members. 22tall took some pics of many of the HT gang and will i'm sure post pics ( assuming his camera didn't break after mine LOL ) . I spent some quality time talking to shocker36 and his daughter , 41Willies , Blubyu , Brownie 374 , Honda , Verb. Others at the show were 22tall , Brian1811 , IMPaul , Mike , tjetjim , Jeff C Motorcitytoyz and i'm pretty sure i saw Gary Fast and Marty Ruiz wandering about as well. For sure i missed a guy or 3 but memory is not my strong suit. Like i said great day. Good crowd , lots of sales and lots more chat . Thanks to all for a very very fun day !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## A/FX Nut

Bearsox,

I think you are the guy I purchased the blue Dino Ferrari from. I put standard T-Jet hubs on it when I got it home. It's a real screamer on the Autofest roadcourse. I should've purchased another one from you to have a spare Dino.

I had a good time today. I wasn't sure I was going to make it as of Thursday night. Glad I did. I found some Aurora Lock & Joiner track, 10 9inch straights for .35 cents a piece and 30 9 inch Radius curves for .20 cents a piece. 

Wish I would've found more Thunderjets. Honda27 sold me a mixed bag of hubs for $5.00. Found some good stuff in there, thanks Honda.

Hope to make the next show in November. 

Jeff from MCT had a good day at the Autofest in South Bend saturday. He said there was a huge turn out. Police were needed to direct traffic in the parking lot.

Good to see everyone and be well until the next show>

Randy.


----------



## bearsox

A/FX Nut said:


> Bearsox,
> 
> I think you are the guy I purchased the blue Dino Ferrari from. I put standard T-Jet hubs on it when I got it home. It's a real screamer on the Autofest roadcourse. I should've purchased another one from you to have a spare Dino.
> 
> Randy.


*Hi ya Randy .... ya you got it from me alright. Sorry i forgot to mention our chat as well but glad you liked the car ! Cars are allways a grab bag at shows so i'm glad you got one or 2 that work well for ya. See ya at the next show ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## fastlap

bearsox said:


> * i'm pretty sure i saw Gary Fast and Marty Ruiz wandering about as well.
> 
> Bear :wave: *


Yep, I was there wandering as usual, and paying attention to nothing as usual. Hey Bearsox, You should have cracked me up the side of my head to say hi. I am usually oblivious, and need to put more faces with user names.

Had a great time. Picked up a couple AFX Ferrari 312's out of someones boneyard for the driver figures. Paid $2 each. Also bought a Dark Blue Tyco #43 Petty STP Charger in about #7 condition. Didn't have that one in my Petty collection. Thought I did ok at $40 for it with a chassis. The seller was a great guy to deal with. 

Yes, the flash washes the color alittle, but it is a dark blue version.

Gary


----------



## fastlap

*observation*

On a different note, did it seem like a light turnout today? I arrived at 11am on the dot, drove practically up to within 5 parking spots from the door. Was able to roam the aisles without too much wait to look at the items on any given table. Don't get me wrong, but the first two hours, it's usually tough to move around.

Also, because of my direction of casting now, I was on the prowl for "anything Mega-G" in the LWB basically for the chassis only. Saw only one OZjet version NIP for $29. No open or sealed mega-G's to be found. WOW! And here I had prepared TM for me bringing home $100-200 worth of useless slotcars.....:tongue: 

Anyhow, great show as usual. I will be there this fall again as always. This year may actually be the year I get my resin stuff out on a table? :freak:


----------



## speedbuggy

well i see you all had a good time i wish i could of went went but i tolk it easy after the eye surgery wasn't taken any chances but i'l be there in the fall o and A/fxnut i'l see you then and hope Mythr comes to if nothing esle get's in the way lol


----------



## 22tall

Just got home. Had fun as usual. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## bearsox

fastlap said:


> Yep, I was there wandering as usual, and paying attention to nothing as usual. Hey Bearsox, You should have cracked me up the side of my head to say hi. I am usually oblivious, and need to put more faces with user names.
> 
> Had a great time. Picked up a couple AFX Ferrari 312's out of someones boneyard for the driver figures. Paid $2 each. Also bought a Dark Blue Tyco #43 Petty STP Charger in about #7 condition. Didn't have that one in my Petty collection. Thought I did ok at $40 for it with a chassis. The seller was a great guy to deal with.
> 
> Yes, the flash washes the color alittle, but it is a dark blue version.
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary ,
looks like you got a few deals . Dude on that head crack deal i just know if i would have done it... even by reflex youda whacked me one back and last i checked i'm too old and decrepid to take a crack back ! Ahh i'll catch ya next time with a fluffy pillow LOL !

Bear :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

fastlap said:


> On a different note, did it seem like a light turnout today? I arrived at 11am on the dot, drove practically up to within 5 parking spots from the door. Was able to roam the aisles without too much wait to look at the items on any given table. Don't get me wrong, but the first two hours, it's usually tough to move around.
> 
> Also, because of my direction of casting now, I was on the prowl for "anything Mega-G" in the LWB basically for the chassis only. Saw only one OZjet version NIP for $29. No open or sealed mega-G's to be found. WOW! And here I had prepared TM for me bringing home $100-200 worth of useless slotcars.....:tongue:
> 
> Anyhow, great show as usual. I will be there this fall again as always. This year may actually be the year I get my resin stuff out on a table? :freak:



It did seem like a light turnout. We arrived about 25 minutes before the opening and was about tenth in line. Hopefuly in November there will be more vendors. I wish RRR and Bud would start coming to the show again. SCJ and Bob Beers and Tom Stumpf should be there. 

Randy.


----------



## Tycoarm

I got there after 11a, two of my brothers tagged along even though there not into slot cars. Legos and comic books are there passion.

I picked up a few more cars and a pair of A/FX S curves.









I was really happy to pick up the Gran Turismo Ford GT.









Looking forward to the fall show.


----------



## rodstrguy

Got great deals as always, along with my brother. First in line just 30 minutes early. That is a first, Spent large portion of money I brought with me. Could have spent more, but have to save up for the next group of X-Tractions. 
I have to Thank Jeff from Motor City Toys as his was the first table inside the door and made sure I got some good cars at great price. Also like to Thank Alex from Model Empire as he always has a great selection too. And Thank You Mike and Lois for putting on a great show in a great place.


----------



## slotcasimation

*Midwest Area Show March 21st,2010*

Great Show!!!!! It was great to see everyone. It was one of my best shows selling in a log time. I have been selling there sins 1999. Go a great deals on a orange Tjet dun buggy for my collection and some other cars. See all of you slot car nuts in the fall.


----------



## mikedore

A big thanks to everyone who made the show a great sucess.
Missed Johnnie and Bob, but Tom was there in spirit and his car bodies.
The 3 promise to be at the November show

To answer the comments that attendence was down not true
Although the lione at the begining of the show was short that in the past, the flow of attnedees did not stop with the last coming in at 2:25
The overall count was higher than the last 3 shows

Again thanks to all
Mike


----------



## A/FX Nut

mikedore said:


> A big thanks to everyone who made the show a great sucess.
> Missed Johnnie and Bob, but Tom was there in spirit and his car bodies.
> The 3 promise to be at the November show
> 
> To answer the comments that attendence was down not true
> Although the lione at the begining of the show was short that in the past, the flow of attnedees did not stop with the last coming in at 2:25
> The overall count was higher than the last 3 shows
> 
> Again thanks to all
> Mike



That's encouraging to hear Mike. Hoping to make it again this fall. What's the date in November?

Randy.


----------



## Marty

Here is my haul from the show. I had a great time!!!




Marty


----------



## shocker36

Now I wish RRR and RT-HO would just show up and a couple from years back.


----------



## 41-willys

I look for someone with RT-HO tools at every show.


----------



## honda27

*Show*

Well Its Now Only 230 More Days Til Next Show Lol


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello guys its only 217 more days til next show hang in there


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello race fans its only 213 more days til show its coming fast lol


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Its Only 194 More Days Til The Next Show It Will Be Here Fast Cant Wate Hope Ev 1 Will Be There Even Tom And Bob This Time Zoom We Go


----------



## Smitherd

great show


----------



## Smitherd

fast tract, WTG


----------



## Smitherd

Dont waste your time

Phone Card | Web Hosting | Free Classifieds | Chivas Regal


----------



## NTxSlotCars

ALRIGHT!!!! Is there gonna be a show?


----------



## honda27

*show*

well now its only 184 more days guys til next show its coming soon see u there burr


----------

